
Derek Sivers on Life Advice, Writing and Entrepreneurship - hackerindie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHIiC6SPxoQ
======
mark_l_watson
I only skimmed/watched about 5 minutes of this, so my comment is really to
recommend Derek Silver's recommended books with notes:
[https://sivers.org/book](https://sivers.org/book)

I have used this list to buy several books.

